# TWRP 2.3 released



## docnok (Oct 4, 2012)

> CHANGELOG for 2.3.0.0:
> -Rebased onto AOSP Jelly Bean source code
> -Rewrote backup, restore, wipe, and mount code in C++ classes for easier maintenance going forward
> NOTE: backups from prior versions of TWRP are still compatible with 2.3
> ...




http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1615168


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

While I am not sure what this has to do with AOKP hopefully one of the devs will see this - AOKP's update-binary needs updated to work with this.


----------



## sert00 (Jan 5, 2012)

installed yesterday on gnex and n7,but i had a poblem.some roms failed to install,report an error 7.a trick for now when it occurs,is to reboot to bootloader FROM RECOVERY,then reboot to recovery from there and retry flash the rom.not tried yet on n7 how it works,but on gnex i conferm this bug.


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

Quick fix: Make sure /system is UNMOUNTED before you flash.

Gotta love IRC.


----------



## docnok (Oct 4, 2012)

2.3.1.0 is out. Use GooManager to update:

* What's new in 2.3.1.0:*

Unmount system after boot to prevent some status 7 symlink failed errors on zip install
USB Mass Storage code improvements
Better handling of mounting storage during boot for some devices
Fixed a problem with sizes of images (boot & recovery) after resetting defaults
Fixed size errors during backup for some devices on recovery, etc.
Fixed a problem with restoring backups when multiple archives were present


----------

